# Michael Vick: I didn't fight dogs, but if I did this is how it went!



## staffylovin (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes he lays it out for everyone even better than OJ did!
http://lovinpitts.blogspot.com/2009/10/michael-vick-i-didnt-fight-dogs-but-if.html


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

LMAO!!!! geese.....that is all.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

hahaha that was awesome! 2 thumbs up


----------



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

lol. if i did do it it would look like this. me in an eagles uniform.
i cant believe hes still playing ball....


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

LOOOOOOOOOOOL.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

maybe they had developed some tension between them hahahahaha


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

express themselves in their dogly ways.... LMAO


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

bump... i watched this again today and it made me laugh soooo hard.....

they made michael vick look like a character off of chapelles show! LOL


----------

